# GPS Track Brakel - Paderborn (Nethe-Alme-Weg X2)



## agadir (9. November 2011)

Hallo,
bei den üblichen Verdächtigen (gpsies, outdooractive) habe ich keinen Track zum X2 gefunden:
Brakel - Rheder 5 km - Gehrden 5 km - Dringenberg 6,5 km - Kühlsen 1,5 km - Neuenheerse 3,5 km - Herbram-Wald 2,5 km - Herbram 4 km - Grundsteinheim 5 km - Ebbinghausen 5,5 km - Henglarn 6,5 km - Wewelsburg (JH) 12 km
Hat den jemand zufällig? Zumindest bis Herbram-Wald (den Rest kenne ich).
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Bassbrocken (9. November 2011)

Kann man mit nem iPhone irgendwie den Track abfahren und aufnehmen? Dann könnt ich mir das iphone von meinem Bruder nehmen und die Strecke eben abfahren....wobei ich glaube das geht, weiß aber nicht, wie man das hochladen kann, naja da frag ich mal meinen Bruder...

Ich wohne quasi direkt am X2 und das wäre ein Klacks... Jedoch wahrs. erst ab Freitag, da ich momentan noch ein bisschen krank bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (10. November 2011)

gegoogelt und....

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Touren/Nethe-Alme-Weg/


----------



## agadir (10. November 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> gegoogelt


hab' ich natürlich auch, aber alles mögliche gefunden, was ich nicht gesucht habe.
Danke für den Link.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. November 2011)

agadir schrieb:


> (den Rest kenne ich).



Wie ist denn der Teil, den du bereits kennst?
Ich empfinde diese "Überlandwege" mal als schöne Abwechslung zu den von MTBler vorwiegend gefahrenenen Wegen "direkt im Berg". Hier in Bielefeld gibts da u.a. Hasenpatt, Höfeweg, Wappenweg und diverse andere Wege, die ich mal gefahren bin.


----------

